# Polo is home :)



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

My baby bear is now home with us


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

What a beauty!

I don't know much about cats, so please excuse if this is a daft question, but will he/she grow into those ears? or is it a trait of the breed to have big ears?

What ever the answer that cat is so cute.


----------



## Adaskins (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome home polo, a lovely cat, looks happy to be back.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

His lovely xxxx

Looking forward to having cuddles soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how gorgeous, lovely pictures, my maine coon is called polar -bear, polo for short......._


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beautiful cat I love the name polo


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello gorgeous Polo :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Awwww! Hello Polo! Very cute indeed!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

gerbilmummy said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> I don't know much about cats, so please excuse if this is a daft question, but will he/she grow into those ears? or is it a trait of the breed to have big ears?
> 
> What ever the answer that cat is so cute.


He'll definitely grow into his ears


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous Steve. Congratulations. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Viv xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

He is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely coonie


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What a sweet little serious face he has.... Just beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

How gorgeous!!!


----------

